# Hurricane Phoenix



## Georgia tater (Jul 3, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the hurricane Phoenix 120 or 140


----------



## elementfiftyfour (May 13, 2012)

A buddy of mine is a Hurricane pro-staffer or whatever they are called. He has both the Phoenix 140 and the Open Fisherman. The few times I have fished with him it was quite obvious that his Phoenix is FAST. And they are exceptionally light for their size, typically about 15 lbs lighter than a similarly sized rotomolded kayak.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Pheonix's are done by Thermoforming a top and bottom from a mold then seemed together. The material is an ABS like styrene wich is lighter and believe it or not, more durable. Its like car bumber material. The Tarpon ultralight is built the same way. If you get one please do a review. Im interested in these myself.


----------

